
Dropbox API is available - SlyShy
https://www.dropbox.com/developers
======
felixmar
Why is the developer page behind a log-in wall?

~~~
grinich
How could you develop for Dropbox without an account?

~~~
jackowayed
Google can't index things behind a login wall (as far as we know...).

It's also just sort of annoying (you may have a dropbox account but not be
logged in at the moment on the device you're using) and unnecessary.

~~~
michaelfairley
It's easy enough to not require the login wall for certain user agents (such
as GoogleBot).

Granted, it would be easier and better to not have it the first place.

~~~
eli
Google frowns on treating its not differently than a regular user. And the
googlebot doesn't always identify itself as such.

------
jrnkntl
Yeah, finally a usable filesystem for my iPad :)

~~~
mhd
Considering that there are already lots of apps that support Dropbox, I
believe that Apple couldn't have done the company a bigger favor. Wonder how
many percent of downloads go to mobile devices…

------
resdirector
Quick hacker poll: what services are you thinking of building with this API?

~~~
jackowayed
I'm probably going to make a simple todo list app with it.

I want a todo list that I can edit with emacs, but that I also have available
to me everywhere.

Basically, you'd have a Dropbox folder with as many files as you want, each of
which would be a list. The files would just be a series of lines (probably
prefixed with a * so it looks better as a text file)

I've thought about just doing this and using the Dropbox app on my phone, but
I want a slightly prettier interface on my phone and the ability to edit on my
phone.

~~~
almost
Check out MobileOrg

~~~
jackowayed
That is awesome. I was thinking something like that might happen.

Unfortunately, I just switched to Android. But maybe I'll just port it :)

------
hboon
I've been waiting for a follow up to my ticket for exactly 1 month for
"Request for Mobile Access Key flag for application", despite numerous email
requests for an update.

~~~
kordless
I've been waiting about 2 weeks I think. No clue where we're at with that.

------
gpmedia
API pages look really informative. Looking forward to seeing what cool
features will be added to other apps.

@jrnkntl I can also recommend icloud.com/mobile for the iPad. It's Read-only
but it feels really nice. You can upload using Drop-on-Window using Chrome or
Firefox.

------
xpaulbettsx
Can anyone sum up what I can _do_ with this API? I have some guesses, but
there's no summary of what the capabilities are, and I don't want to parse
through the 10+ page "getting started" guide to figure it out...

~~~
adamdecaf
Everything is done with HTTP requests (duh), if you want to upload a file then
you make an HTTP POST request with the file data (just like with a normal file
upload form) and the associated meta-data. The servers then process the file
and give you links back to access it.

Fetching files will be processed similar to a download, php will "fetch" the
file and then write it to disk. Then php can move or rename it via its
functions.

Renaming, copying, and deleting files are all done with a single http request
with a relevant response code (pass, fail, more info needed...).

Really, it's pretty simple and the included libraries seem to cover everything
that most apps will need.

------
bradendouglass
Top three apps I would love to see this integrate with: 1\. Omnifocus 2\.
Textexpander (better than at the moment) 3\. Clyppan

Dropbox, you all deserve a beer.

------
megafotze
nah, what are those stupid apis for anyways? always done this kind of stuff
with wireshark and handmade POSTs/GETs ...

